# Greetings



## SantaFeSDA (Mar 18, 2011)

I looked at the Introduction section and there are a LOT of posts there, so I hope you don't mind if I introduce myself to you here. 

I grew up in the Chicago area, so . . . no shortage of trains. At an early age I decided that the blue and gold Santa Fe locomotives were my favorite. Recently I discovered that those are called "Yellowbonnets." 

When I was about ten I had a very simple circle of HO track nailed to a square of plywood that I got for Christmas. My first locomotive was a very simple switcher with a few cars and a caboose. It was probably on sale, but at least it was a Santa Fe. 
After that I spent my time watching real trains, and saw my beloved Yellowbonnets put out to pasture or painted in the orange and black BNSF livery. 
Then I found the Great Midwest Train Show in Wheaton, IL. :thumbsup: 
That's where I bought my Kato Unitrack figure 8 track set, an N scale Yellowbonnet and some of what I learned is called "rolling stock." 
Now, here I am trying to build my first real live layout, and hoping that I can get some good ideas here. 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!  I am pretty new here but these guys here are great help. All you gotta do is ask! I hope to see some pics posted of your layout build. ...................... CP...................


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

congrads and welcome.
i was always under impression that aprticular scheme was called bluebonnet, but i don't claim to be an expert on the topic. 
don't mean to rub it in but i actually like the modern BNSF scheme better


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

They shoulda merged with CN! lol Hello there my Chicago friend.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, and don't take *tankist* seriously, it's your railroad.


----------

